# Quando se formará «Arthur» no Atlântico?



## Vince (21 Mai 2008 às 16:02)

Faltam 10 dias para o início oficial da época de furacões no Atlântico.
O tópico de Previsões e Seguimento é este:
 Previsão e Seguimento Furacões (Atlântico 2008)
Podem encontrar no 1º post do tópico alguma informação e dados úteis e dezenas de link's para o seguimento da época ciclónica no Atlântico.


Até lá podem participar nesta sondagem. Quando se formará no Atlântico o primeiro ciclone tropical ou subtropical com direito a nome, nomeadamente o «Arthur» ?


1988 -  3 Agosto - Alberto
1989 - 24 Junho  - Allison
1990 - 24 Julho  - Arthur
1991 - 25 Junho  - Ana
1992 - 14 Agosto - Andrew
1993 -  9 Junho  - Arlene
1994 -  2 Julho  - Alberto
1995 -  2 Junho  - Allison
1996 - 19 Junho  - Arthur
1997 - 30 Junho  - Ana
1998 - 26 Julho  - Alex
1999 - 11 Junho  - Arlene
2000 -  3 Agosto - Alberto
2001 -  4 Junho  - Allison
2002 - 14 Julho  - Arthur
2003 - 20 Abril  - Ana
2004 -  1 Agosto - Alex
2005 -  9 Junho  - Arlene
2006 - 10 Junho  - Alberto
2007 -  9 Maio   - Andrea
2008 - *??????? *  - Arthur


----------



## AnDré (21 Mai 2008 às 16:46)

Primeira quinzena de Julho!


----------



## vitamos (21 Mai 2008 às 16:48)

Ora apostei na última de Junho...

Porquê perguntam vocês? Porque me apetece!


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Mai 2008 às 17:59)

Será na 2ª quinzena de Junho


----------



## Gilmet (21 Mai 2008 às 18:10)

Hum... não percebo muito disto... o Arthur... sou positivo votei na primeira quinzena de Junho


----------



## Mago (21 Mai 2008 às 18:13)

2ª de Julho


----------



## miguel (21 Mai 2008 às 23:13)

1ª de julho dia 9


----------



## MSantos (21 Mai 2008 às 23:34)

O meu palpite, sem qualquer base Cientifica 
Entre 16 e 30 de Junho


----------



## ecobcg (21 Mai 2008 às 23:42)

Só para ser diferente, votei até 31 de Maio!! 
Com poucas probabilidades....mas era engraçado!!


----------



## Agreste (22 Mai 2008 às 19:40)

Penso que a época arrancará logo na 2ª quinzena de junho e em força. O potencial do golfo do méxico é bastante bom. Todas as bóias marcam uma temperatura da água semelhante à média do mês de junho e ainda nem lá chegámos.. 

E prevejo um ano semelhante a 2005. Para o bem e para o mal!


----------



## Fil (22 Mai 2008 às 20:20)

Eu tenho um _feeling_ pela 1º quinzena de julho!


----------



## Vince (31 Mai 2008 às 21:04)

ecobcg disse:


> Só para ser diferente, votei até 31 de Maio!!
> Com poucas probabilidades....mas era engraçado!!



Parabéns,  foste o único que acertaste e no último dia do mês. Foi um pouco surpreendente o Arthur ter nascido hoje mas assim foi.


----------



## Gilmet (31 Mai 2008 às 21:06)

Parabens ecobcg... Grande pontaria!


----------



## AnDré (31 Mai 2008 às 21:11)

ecobcg disse:


> Só para ser diferente, votei até 31 de Maio!!
> Com poucas probabilidades....mas era engraçado!!



É que foi mesmo uma grande pontaria! 
E mesmo no último dia, o Arthur "nasceu"...



MSantos disse:


> Formou-se "Artur", primeira tempestade tropical no Atlântico. Deverá atingir o Belize e o Mexico.
> http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/index.shtml


----------



## MSantos (31 Mai 2008 às 22:31)

A tempestade ARTHUR formou-se um dia antes de começar oficialmente a época ciclones tropicais no Atlântico. Grande pontaria sem duvida


----------



## ecobcg (31 Mai 2008 às 23:21)

E não é que acertei!!!!
O meu dedo mindinho não falha nestas questões!!!
Vamos ver no que vai dar o Arthur!!!


----------



## José M. Sousa (31 Mai 2008 às 23:35)

MSantos disse:


> A tempestade ARTHUR formou-se um dia antes de começar oficialmente a época ciclones tropicais no Atlântico. Grande pontaria sem duvida




Grande pontaria, de facto! 

Se o Arthur se dirigir para o baía de Campeche, e se a época for activa como a de 2005,  o petroleo upa, upa, é que chegamos aos 200 dólares num instante!


----------

